# 52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh Ji



## Taranjeet singh (Dec 3, 2011)

<table class="MsoNormalTable" style="width:99.32%;mso-cellspacing:1.5pt" border="0" cellpadding="0" width="99%">  <tbody><tr style="mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes">   <td style="width:4.98%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top" width="4%">   *1)*
   </td>   <td style="width:36.56%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="36%">   Dharam di   Kirat karni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Earn by   honest means. 
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:1">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *2)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Daswand   dena - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Give one   tenth of your salary.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:2">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *3)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Gurbani   kantth karni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Memorize   Gurbani.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:3">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *4)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Amrit   Vaelae utthna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Wake up   Amrit Vela (before dawn).
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:4">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *5)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Sikh   sewak di sewa ruchi naal karni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Serve a   Sikh Servant with devotion.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:5">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *6)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Gurbani   dae arth Sikh vidhvana tuo parrhnae- 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Learn the   meanings of Gurbani from Sikh Scholars.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:6">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *7)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Punj   Kakaar di Rehat drirh kar rukhni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Follow   the discipline of the 5 K's strictly.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:7">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *8)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Shabad da   abhihas karna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Practice   Shabad Gurbani in life.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:8">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *9)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Sat-Saroop   Satgur da dhian dharna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Concentrate   on the True Guru (God).
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:9">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *10)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Guru   Granth Sahib Ji noo Guru mananaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Accept   Guru Granth Sahib Ji as Guru.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:10">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *11)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Kaarjaan   dae arambh vich ardaas karni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   At the   beginning of a task, perform ardaas
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:11">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *12)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Jaman,   maran, ja viah mokae Jup da paatth kar tihaaval (Karaah Parsaad) kar anand   sahib dia punj paurian, ardaas, pratham punj pyaariaan atae hazoori granthi   noo vartaa kae oprunth sangat noo vartaaouna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   At birth,   death, or marriage ceremonies, do Japji Sahib, make Karaah Parshaad, do five   stanzas of anand sahib, do ardaas, and then distribute Karaah Parshaad to the   Panj Pyare, the Granthi, and then to the sangat.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:12">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *13)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Jab tak   Karaah Parshaad vartadaa rahae sadh sangat addol batthee rahae - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Until   Karaah Parshaad is completely distributed, the Sangat should remain sitting   and unmoving.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:13">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *14)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   Anand   Viah bina grahist nahi karna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   start married life without Anand Karaj (Sikh ceremony of marriage).
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:14">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *15)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Par-Istri,   Ma-Bhain, Dhi-Bhain, kar jaanani. Par Istri da sang nahi karna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Recognize   all other women other than your wife as mothers and sisters. Do not engage in   marital behaviour with them.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:15">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *16)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Istri da   mooh nahi fitkaarnaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   silence your wife?
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:16">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *17)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Jagat-jootth   tambaaku bikhiaa da tiaag karna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Abandon   worldly falsehoods and tobacco-poison.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:17">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *18)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Rehatvaan   atae naam jupan vaalae gursikhaa di sangat karni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Keep the   company of Sikhs who follow the Rehat and meditate on the Name (of God).
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:18">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *19)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Kum karan   vich daridar nahi karna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Don't be   lazy while doing work.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:19">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *20)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Gurbani   di katha tae keertan roaz sunanaa atae karna 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Listen   and do kirtan and Gurbani discourses daily.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:20">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *21)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Kisae di   ninda, chugali, atae eirkha nahi karni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   engage in slander, gossip or spite anyone
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:21">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *22)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Dhan,   jawaani, tae kul-jaat da abhiman nahi karnaa (Guru Nanak daadak tahe duae goath.   Saak guru sikhan sang hoath) - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   take pride in wealth, youth and caste. (Mother and Father's caste both   castes. All Sikhs of the Guru are siblings)?
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:22">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *23)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Mat uchi   tae suchi rakhni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Keep the   religious discipline high and pure.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:23">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *24)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Shubh   karman tao kadae naa ttarnaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   refrain from doing Righteous deeds.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:24">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *25)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Budh bal   da daataa vaheguroo noo jaananaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Recognize   God as the giver of intellect and strength.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:25">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *26)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Sugandh   (kasam sahu) dae kar itbaar janaaoun vaalae tae yakeen nahi karna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   believe a person who swears (one who tries/attempts to convince someone with   a 'saun or saugandh').
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:26">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *27)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Sutantar   Vicharna. Raaj Kaaj dian kamaan tae doosrae mutaa dia purshaan noo huk nahi   daenaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Rule   Independently. In the affaris of government, do not give people of other   religions authority/power.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:27">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *28)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Raajniti   parhni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Study   politics.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:28">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *29)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   Dushman   naal saam, daam, bhaed, aadiak, upaa vartnae - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   With the   enemy, practice/deploy the various techniques/tactics of diplomacy (saam,   daam, dand, bhed).
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:29">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *30)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Shaster   vidyaa atae ghorhae di savaari da abhiaas karna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Practice   the knowledge of weaponry and horse riding.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:30">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *31)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Doosrae   mataa dae pustak, vidyaa parhni. Pur bhrosaa drirh Gurbani, Akal Purakh tae   karnaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Study the   books and knowledge of other faiths. But keep trust in Gurbani and Akal   Purukh.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:31">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *32)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Gurupdaesaa   noo dhaaran karna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Follow   the teachings of the Guru.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:32">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *33)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Raheraas   da paath kar kharae ho kae ardaas karni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   After   Rehras Paatth, do Ardaas standing up.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:33">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *34)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Saun   valae sohila atae 'paun guru pani pita...' salok parhna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Recite   Sohila and 'paun guru pani pita...' stanza before going to sleep.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:34">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *35)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Dastaar   bina nahi rehnaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Wear a   turban at all times.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:35">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *36)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Singha da   adha naam nahi bulauna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   call a Singh by half of their name (nickname).
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:36">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *37)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Sharaab   nai saevani - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   partake of alcoholic drinks.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:37">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *38)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Sir munae   noo kanaiaa nahi daeni. Uos ghar daevni jithae Akal Purukh di sikhi ha, jo   karzaai naa hovae, bhalae subhaa da hovae, bibaeki atae gyanvaan hovae - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   given a daughter's hand to a clean shaven. Give her hand in a house where   God's Sikhi exists, where the household is not in debt, is of a good nature,   is disciplined and knowledgeable.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:38">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *39)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Subh   kaaraj Gurbani anusaar karnae - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do all   work in accordance with Gurbani.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:39">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *40)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Chugali   kar kisae da kam nahi vigaarnaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   ruin someone's work by gossip.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:40">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *41)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Kaurha   bachan nahi kahinaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   utter bitter statements.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:41">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *42)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Darshan   yaatraa gurdwaaraa di hi karni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Make   pilgrimages to Gurudwaras only.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:42">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *43)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Bachan   karkae paalnaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Fulfill   all promises that are made
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:43">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *44)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Pardaesi, lorvaan, dukhi,   apung manukh di yataahshkat sewa karni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do as   much sewa as you can for foreigners, the needy and the troubled.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:44">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *45)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Putari da   dhan bikh jananaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Recognize   the property of a daughter as poison?
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:45">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *46)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Dikhaawae   da Sikh nahi bananaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   become an outward show-off Sikh.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:46">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *47)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Sikhi   kesaa-suaasa sang nibhaaouni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Live and   die a Keshadhaari Sikh
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:47">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *48)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   Chori,   yaari, tthugi, dhokaa, dagaa bahi karnaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Refrain   from engaging in theft, adultery / promiscuity / permissiveness , fraud,   deceit, embezzlement.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:48">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *49)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Sikh da   itbaar karna - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Believe a   Sikh.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:49">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *50)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Jhutthi   gavaahi nahi daeni - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   give false testimony.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:50">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *51)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Dhroh   nahi karnaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Do not   cheat.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:51">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">   *52)*
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   Langar-Parshaad   ik ras vartaaunaa - 
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">   Distribute   Langar and Karaah Parshaad with equality.
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:52">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">    
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">    
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">    
   </td>  </tr>  <tr style="mso-yfti-irow:53;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes">   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" valign="top">    
   </td>   <td style="padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt">   *Re-prodroduced from an old   article in the Sikh Virsa Magazine *
   </td>   <td style="width:57.06%;border:none;padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt" width="57%">    
   </td>  </tr> </tbody></table>   


   Source

http://www.info-sikh.com/Page52Hukams.html


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh ji1*

Printed and stuck on my wall!

clarification on number 45 ?

thanks very much Taranjeetji,


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh ji1*

Dharam dee Kirt....PRACTISE the DHARAM !! So basically this "umbrella"  phrase covers each and every aspect of our life...even while sleeping...dream the "Good dreams"....Gurbani tells us..Bureh kaam ko utth khaloyah....we wake up pretty fast when we want to do "adharam"...acts against Dharam...BUT feel very sleepy and lack energy example like when have to get up to do Nitnem, go to attend Sangat in Gurdwara, listen to Gurbani paath/kirtan etc..we feel akward and tired..but three hours in a cinema full of second hand smoke and reeking of liquor etc pass so fast !!
Lets NOT limit this to a narrow " earn honest living"...as in money/salary etc...it covers a much wider area.

2. Daughter's earnings were and still are considered "not Halaal" in our CULTURE. A Daughter is considered "some one elses property...to be sent away to her in laws...hence the parents have no "hold" over her earnings etc. This is essentially CULTURAL Baggage and NOT GURMATT because Gurbani gives EQUAL STATUS to son/daughter...Gurmatt doesnt condone Kanya Daan..a daughter is NOT a piece of property to daan away..neither is she persona non grata in her parents hosue after marriage etc...that is Culturla practises carried over form Punjabi Society which ahve no sanction in Gurbani/Gurmatt. A parent that only has daughters should NOT feel 'impotent"..worthless..uncared for in old age etc..etc..a daughter can care MORE than a worthless drugaddict son in many cases...as is happening widely in Present day Punjab where sons murder their fathers for LAND..

It is advised to WEIGH each "bachan" in the LIGHT of Gurbani of SGGS...and if it feels light..then it should be taken with a pinch of salt...only GURBANI is 100% pure and authentic.


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh ji1*

Gyaniji, 

You mean we have to use our brains???? This is so unfair, what other religion makes you use your brain so much, come on now, religion is supposed to be following the rules and rituals, not following the creators essence in your head to make the final validations!

I think too many people see something as I did above, and start to flounder, whereas the key is that there are always going to be things that don't sound right, or read right, and your heart knows whether it is Creator given or not, this covers such a huge spectrum of potential misunderstanding, and teaches your brain a 'bani' way of thinking, a stamp clearly showing ' in line with bani thinking' is clearly what we need to concentrate on.....

Strangely enough I had a long conversation with wife at the normal debating hour of 3.45am regarding things that we do that give us a warm feeling, as if we had a hug from creator, and things we do that do not give us a negative feeling, they just give us a non feeling, and if those things are extreme enough, sever the connection with Creator altogether, I find if I have had a drink, a modest drink, I feel less connected, lustful sex is another, lying, even white lies, not letting another driver into traffic, lying in bed while your wife takes the dogs out, all of these things draw me down a bit lower, but telling the truth, excelling at work (the other day I did something I did not think I could do, and I glowed!), loving everyone around you, all these things make you glow, it is Creators essence inside you , saying Shabash, making you feel good about yourself, 

Just before my wife fell asleep, I mused we should make a list of all the things that make us glow, and this morning, I log on, and there it is, waiting for me, 

icecreamkaur


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh ji1*

Its only Gurbani that instructs us.."Aaakleean SAHIB seveah...."...we HAVE to use our BRAINS..its Mandatory. LOL....ALL others say.."Just close your eyes..and follow what I say...( almost always different frowelcomemundam what "I DO" Lol........)


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh ji1*

Although, I do not agree with some of them because either they contradict each other or are anti Gurmat, I must admit that is a wonderful effort but it needs refining based on the Gurmat values given to us in the SGGS, our only Guru.

Taranjeet Singh ji,

Thanks for this list. It is a wonderful starting point. We can do a lot with it.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: 52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh ji1*

One thing more I would like to point out is the title,*"52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh ji1"* and the reason behind it.

1. We know that Guru Gobind singh ji did not choose it, so who chose it and why?

2. We also know that history says Guru Sahib had 52 great poets at Paonta Sahib,( a beautiful  place and a must visit historical Gurdwara). Is there any link with that as far as 52 is concerned?

3. Is this part of any Rehatnaama issued by Guru Sahib or is it written by someone who tried to play Guru Gobind Singh ji?

Taranjeet ji, if you happen to know the answers of the above, please share with us.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant singh


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: 52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh ji1*



Tejwant Singh said:


> One thing more I would like to point out is the title,*"52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh ji1"* and the reason behind it.
> 
> 1. We know that Guru Gobind singh ji did not choose it, so who chose it and why?
> 
> ...


*
Regarding query 1and 2:  *
Yes, Guru Gobind Singh ji had 52 scholars who were asked to translate some existing work on Politics . I know the 'Chanakya niti' was an elaborate work that was got translated by Guru ji in Hindi /Pujabi, there may be some link between 52 Hukums and 52 scholars or It may just be sheer coincidence.  

The records of the book and translation should be available with some Libraries of Gurudwara, May be Patna Sahib or Ponta Sahib; buy my own little research shows that it is not available at Ponta sahib. I have not followed this up vigorously.
*
Regarding query 3: *

To the best of my knowledge, it was not part of specific Rehatnaama issued by Guru Sahib. 

Guru Gobind Singh ji was responsible for giving  a philosophical touch to sikhi and he was also responsible for institutionalization of the same. I have no reason to believe that above had anything to do with some sort of misrepresentation. But only God knows the truth.

The link to the first post is provided and I consider it a neutral and reliable source of information. Had it not been from this source I should  have thought of ten times before posting it. 

Hope your queries have been appropriately attended to.

With regards!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: 52 Hukums Of Guru Gobind Singh ji1*

These are supposedly the Final Words of Guru gobind singh Ji on his deathbed....in a book written by Balwinder Singh printed by Singh bros ISBN 81-7205-150-6 in 1995. There is no other historical evidence . The author mentions that he showed the manusacript to Principal satbir Singh who liked it very much... as did the late Tohra Manjit singh calcutta etc etc..
He mentions the..Anteh satgur Boliah...from Ramkali sadd as what the Guru says in His final Words is important..and hence what Guru Amardass ji said on His deathbed was recorded by his grandson Bhai Sunder Ji and recorded permanenetly in AAd Granth (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji) by Guru Arjun ji. He also says that the Final Words of Guru Arjun ji before going into the Ravi were heard by Baba Budha Ji and written on a WALL at Gurdwara dehra Sahib Lahore. The Final Words of Guru teg bahadur Ji are His Slok mahalla Nauvan appended to the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at its End on Pages 1428/29. He claims Guru Teg bahadur Ji used a Coal pice to write the follwoing slok on his prison cell in delhi.."Naam rahio sadhu rahio..Rahio GUR GOBIND.
These 52 sayings are the Final Words of Guru Gobind Singh which the author firts published in abook called..AAD SIKH and aad sakhian...and later expanded into the book Kalghidhar Ji de 52 bachan..a book of 200 pages. This is based on Gurshabdei Gobind gajiah...
Interestingly the author explains each of these bachans with examples of Gurbani form Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. Its his assertion that although it was Guru Gobind Singh who actually wielded the KHARAGGH/sword..it was Guru Nanak ji who forged the STEEL.....evrything flows form the Fountainhead..Guru Nanak JI SAHIB.
Unfortunatley the book is in Punjabi......so English readers are left with the Bare-bones stuff Taranjeet has posted here as Thread Starter..which doesnt do justice to what the author wnats to say..


----------

